# Brooke Treanor?



## Multifaceted (Dec 25, 2016)

Hey- I'm just wondering if anyone has seen or heard from Brooke? I don't know her personally- met her once- but we have some mutual friends and since this resource is at my disposal I thought I'd try it out- she's been "missing" since August I believe... was travelling from San Antonio, TX to Oregon. I have a picture from FB but just don't feel right posting it. Whoops.

She had a dog when I met her, but that could have changed.

Edit: I guess since she is for real missing I am putting the picture.. Whoops.


----------



## ped (Dec 26, 2016)

damn  

hope she is found and good


----------



## Buck Butler (Dec 4, 2017)

Last night I was in a bar in Santa Barbara with several friends, all of whom have been missing Brooke Treanor. I haven't seen her in a few years, and we all love her and are worried about her. She wandered through Santa Barbara a few years ago, and Chad saw her. I saw her walking down the street, but she didn't respond to my calls. There was hearsay that she may have returned to Texas; others say she's somewhere on the West Coast. What has anyone else heard about her since late 2015?


----------



## Multifaceted (Dec 10, 2017)

Earlier this year her husband caught up with her in Oregon. He died shortly after. I don't know where she is but I know she has been on FB several times since his death to ask for pictures of him or post on his profile. Her name is Brooke Treanor even on FB.


----------



## Ninchic09 (Apr 24, 2022)

Sadly Brooke passed away, early last year . She did make it to San Antonio and I met her when she came to work for my husband and I at our coffee shop. She didn’t work us long, and we didn’t get to know her too well but we met her boyfriend at the time and we could tell she was wrapped in up some drug use. That was around 2015 - 2016. For some random reason, a few months ago, we were chatting about old employees and Brooke came up. Can you imagine the shock and sorrow when an Instagram article popped up weeks later from our local paper about homeless people that had died in San Antonio and the picture is of Brooke’s mom holding her photo above her head? Fucking heartbreaking ... she spent her last days on the streets and died from a fentanyl overdose ... she was such a hardworking individual and I imagime she left an impression on people wherever she met them, not matter how long or short her presence was in their life ❤️
https://sanantonioreport.org/ceremony-honors-homeless-san-antonians-who-died-while-homeless/?amp


----------



## stonesolid86 (May 6, 2022)

She looks familiar


----------

